# Who needs circuit or gfci protection



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

"Guy at the store said you can hook a 20 amp to a 100 or so breaker because the receptacle will only draw what it draws" I'm going to use that one on the inspector next chance I get.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

"It's on YouTube, so it must be right, those guys know everything." :laughing:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

F*ck my $100+ volt meter. I'm just going to short things out with a hammer from now on.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Read some of the comments. "Great Video". It would been so easy to do it right there. I hook up RV boxes in that spot all the time. Then when the cuzzes stop on vay kay, they could just plug in. 

I sure hope he doesn't kill himself or worse, his kids.


----------



## Smythers1968 (Aug 23, 2015)

It sounds bad but, I actually prayed that the lugs were live when he put the hammer across the lugs.

I'd hate to see all the short cuts he makes while building.




erics37 said:


> F*ck my $100+ volt meter. I'm just going to short things out with a hammer from now on.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Yup, classic DIY. I can only imagine his posts on DIY forums if he uses those :laughing::no:


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

meadow said:


> Yup, classic DIY. I can only imagine his posts on DIY forums if he uses those :laughing::no:


He has a lot of videos.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

backstay said:


> He has a lot of videos.



Pro DIYer?:laughing:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Smythers1968 said:


> It sounds bad but, I actually prayed that the lugs were live when he put the hammer across the lugs.
> 
> I'd hate to see all the short cuts he makes while building.


Who can pray that fast?


----------



## DGR Specialty (Aug 23, 2015)

This is actually pretty scary.

Reminds me, earlier today I was shopping in Lowes and a guy ask me what size breaker does he need for a 220 wire....I just stood staring at him. 

I finally resisted the urge to tell him a 225 amp since it's a 220 wire....

Hopefully he didn't talk to someone that worked there...

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Don't you know the First Rule? Never wear a work shirt into the electrical aisle of Home Depot.

The Second Rule is _do not _talk about Fight Club!


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Big John said:


> Don't you know the First Rule? Never wear a work shirt into the electrical aisle of Home Depot.
> 
> The Second Rule is _do not _talk about Fight Club!



Just tell them you do not work in residential electrical and therefore dont know the answers. It usually works :thumbsup:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

DGR Specialty said:


> This is actually pretty scary.
> 
> Reminds me, earlier today I was shopping in Lowes and a guy ask me what size breaker does he need for a 220 wire....I just stood staring at him.
> 
> ...


If there are any electricians who have just told a person to F**k off and did not try to give them some help...click on the Thanks button.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Billy Bob 'lectric , at your service! ~C:whistling2::jester::thumbup:S~


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

I love how this idiot says it is not a "how to" video, and then goes on to show how to do it. And that it is a real world situation down there in backwoods southern Missouri.
He is one of those typical hacks who will do things his was but just has to broadcast it to the world exactly how he do it.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

I wrote in his comments that for as little as $50 he could do it right. He complained that one of my solutions would cost $100 bucks. He also said it has worked with no problems for 6 months. The new standard for safe installs. I guess the wife and kids aren't worth it.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

That is the standard hack response. 
_"Well, it's worked for 6 months with no problems..."

_I'm surethe installation where they used a peanut screw to attach #12 to a 4/0 unfused SE cable also worked for six months.


----------



## daks (Jan 16, 2013)

:001_huh:

:blink: :blink:



So if it worked for six months,
I guess they were not running their "tent air conditioners" when it was raining. 

Did he have a follow-up?
Showing the proper way to wire in, and mount the tent air-conditioners? 
Did it involve lots of spray foam to make it all weather-tight? 
:whistling2:

I missed, part of, where he was testing with the Hammer, did he have it set to Amps or volts? :laughing:


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

daks said:


> :001_huh:
> 
> :blink: :blink:
> 
> ...



Amps :laughing:


----------



## topchoicehi (Sep 17, 2015)

I like to use my estwing to check if a circuit is live to. Gets the juices flowing and is cheaper then coffee. Holy balls how is he still alive.


----------



## Barjack (Mar 28, 2010)

Dude. Seriously. Mix in a salad once in a while.

He's out of breath after using a screw gun.

"I apologize if you can't see what I'm doing....."

Nobody can. Not with those ham hocks you call arms and sausages you call fingers in the way.

I also love the way he's using an indoor connector on the NM while installing a non GFCI receptacle in a PVC box.

I take it all back. I love this guy. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Satch (Mar 3, 2011)

Gents, I have not watched the video but will shortly. If you want to see some 'stuff' just look over YouTube for titles like 'my electronic brewery controller' or similar. Oh my. 

They usually wind up with something like a 12 X 12 plastic box(I saw one made from plywood. Wonder how well it dissipates heat?) with holes cut to fit GFCI receps(gotta be careful dontcha know) in the bottom to plug in elements or whatever. 

Inside these boxes you will see 'buses' made up of everything from terminal strips to neutral or grounding bars. These will be spaced around the perimeter of the box to keep them from shorting out to each other. Nothing in these boxes has a blast shield, a cover of any type and they seem to pride themselves on jamming as much equipment in them as they can get. They use PID controllers and solid state relays to turn the elements on/off as needed for the brew cycle. 

These are usually fed with a range cord plugged into a NEMA 14-50 receptacle. There is usually NO over current protection other than the 50A breaker feeding it but sometimes the guys who know something about wiring will fuse it down to the receptacles. I did see one where the guy used a disconnect like you would see in a pump motor controller. It was DIN mounted and so were some breakers. His install was pretty cool but the box was COMPLETELY over filled and why do they insist on having the receptacles mounted into these boxes with the sides and backs exposed? These guys are just waiting for a bad burn or shock. Look it up some time for laughs. Only some of it isn't too funny.


----------



## Satch (Mar 3, 2011)

I uh...uh...I don't know what to say. Hey, I know. Wouldn't the old timers have said this falls under the ten foot tap rule?:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2: I mean forget the wiring methods, the non-nema 3R rated conduit and box fittings, GFCI recep, and no fuse for the tap. I mean we're just doin' an old school tap here. What could happen? 

This is why I won't work in people's homes. Friends or no friends. BTW, if I am remembering correctly, that meter and breaker combo is typically what is used to feed a mobile or manufactured home setting on blocks like in a trailer court isn't it? Sorry for the dumb question but I work strictly commercial/industrial and rarely if ever get involved in setting a residential type service.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 25, 2013)

The thing that drives me crazy about these kinds of things is he could have saved him self money and eliminated several dangerous things if he'd just used a chase nipple and sealing ring to attach the box directly to the disconnect. I mean the rest would still have been looney but at least you wouldn't have a short circuit just waiting to happen from the exposed to the elements NM rubbing against the raw hole in the can or water filling up the device box vis the dry connector on top.


----------

